# دفاتر الشروط الفنية التي يتم على أساسها شراء التجهيزات الطبية



## maher-t (26 أكتوبر 2007)

في البداية أود توجيه الشكر والتقدير إلى كافة المشرفين والأعضاء الذين أغنوا الهندسة الطبية بالمواضيع القيمة. 
 و أرغب في طرح موضوع دفاتر الشروط الفنية التي يتم على أساسها شراء التجهيزات الطبية المختلفة في المستشفيات. وعلى الأغلب تطلب هذه الدفاتر في المستشفيات التي تقوم الدولة بتنفيذها وتجهيزها. ويتم إعلان هذه الشروط ليتم التقديم على أساسها من قبل الشركات المختلفة. ويتم في المرحلة التالية تقييم العروض الفنية المقدمة لاختيار الأفضل فنياً ومالياً.
وأطرح هذا الموضوع للنقاش بهدف:
1. إلقاء الضوء على دور المهندس الطبي في وضع دفاتر الشروط الفنية للتجهيزات الطبية.
2. وضع دفاتر شروط فنية للتجهيزات الطبية المختلفة ومناقشتها وتقييمها.
3. كيفية التقييم الفني للعروض المقدمة من قبل الشركات المختلفة والأسس التي يمكن إتباعها. 
4. تقديم المساعدة للمهندسين الطبيين الجدد الذين يطلب منهم وضع دفاتر شروط فنية لتجهيزات طبية معينة وتبادل الخبرات في هذا المجال.


----------



## ماري عبد الكريم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

لدي الكثير من الكلام في هذا المجال وسأذودكم به عند كمال تنقيحه


----------



## سلمان7 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

al salam alikom
dear friends , Maher-t and Mary
I am waiting for your subject, please provide me any information you have in this field.
Thank you and thank all people who provide this site with good information.


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى الفاضل اسمحلى ان اضف شيئ لموضوعك ليبعد عنة كثير 
هو احتكار بعض الشركات لقطع غيار الاجهزة ولك ان تتصور اسعارها الخيالية
ارجو من له فكرى عن هذا الموضوع يكتب لى الرد او يوضح لى هل هذا شيئ منطقى وعادى


----------



## moxammed (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي سؤال:ما هي المواصفات والخصائص التقنية التي يجب مراعتها عند شراء جهاز تخطيط القلب؟اي كيفية شراءه ومقارنته


----------



## سعد حشمة (19 مارس 2008)

أنا في وزارة الصحة أستطيع أن أساعدكم فقط أطلبوا و تمنوا


----------



## glucose (19 مارس 2008)

والله يا ريت لوز يستمر هالموضوع لأنو رح يكون كتير قيم ومفيد للمهندس الطبي بإذن الله


----------



## Eng Maryam (19 مارس 2008)

ان شاء الله اللي وعدوا بمعلومات زيادة ما يتأخروا علينا


----------



## مهندس بلال (19 مارس 2008)

بالنسبة لدفاتر الشروط .........................

أولا يتم دراسة احتياجات المشفى و احتياجات الأطباء لجهاز ما و لنسمه x , يوكل مهمة الى مهندسي المشفى بدراسة فنية كاملة عن هذا الجهاز , يعتمد المهندسون في دراستهم على : العمل أساسي الذي يجب على الجهاز أن يؤديه , و هذا يكتسبه المهندس من دراسته في الجامعة , من طلبات الطباء , من اطلاعه على عدد من الجهزة مع مواصفاتها الفنية , ثم يضع هو تصوره بالشروط التي يجب أن تتوافر في الجهاز x .في بعض الأحيان , يتولى كتابة دفاتر الشروط عدة مهندسين , كل منهم يختص بالتوسع في مجال ما من مجالات عمل الجهاز .......... هناك شروط بديهية ,مثلا أن يعمل على فولتية شبكة الكهرباء و التردد و أن يكون محمي ضد القصر و ضد التشويش و أن يكون سهل الاستخدام و .................. .

طبعا دفتر الشروط يمر بكثير من المراحل مثل التدقيق اللغوي و التقني من قبل مهندسين آخرين ,و يوقع من رئيس الأطباء في القسم ثم في المشفى .

يطرح دفتر الشروط للعامة كمناقصة أو طلب ,و تشتريه الشركات التي تقدم عرضها الفني للجهاز بناء على بنود دفتر الشروط .

العلامات مقسمة الى ثلاثة أقسام , القسم الأول هو للعرض الفني , و القسم الثاني للعرض المالي ( أرخص أو أغلى من غيره ) 
بالنسبة للعرض الفني , كل بند من بنود دفاتر الشروط له علامة معينة من مجموع علامات العرض الفني , و يعتبر العرض راسبا في حال مخالفته لأحد البنود الأساسية و كل بند فرعي ( خياري ) لا يحققه العرض فعلامة البند فقط هذ التي ستحذف .

بعد تقييم العرض الفني , يجري تقييم للعرض المالي المقدم ( و من ضمنه تقدم قطع الغيار مثلا ) و لعرض الصيانة المرفق

و بالنهاية ينجح بالموضوع صاحب العلامة الأعلى .

هذا عن دفتر الشروط الفنية باختصار شديد .

الأسس التي يبني عليها الدفتر تختلف من جهاز لجهاز ,و لكن بشكل عام أن يلبي احتياج الطبيب و لا يسبب أضرار جانبية , حمايات الجهاز , انذارات الجهاز و سهولة الاستخدام , أن يتم تدريب الكادر الطبي و الهندسي و التمريضي على الاستخدام ,أن يكون المهندس الذي يضع الشروط مهندسا ذو خبرة مطلع على آخر المستجدات في الهندسة الطبية و آخر التقنيات التي تستخدم في الأجهزة ليأخذها بالحسبان عند وضع الشروط

هذا باختصار شديد .


----------



## أبو موئل (21 يوليو 2010)

نود من لديه تفاصيل أكثر عن هذا الموضوع ولكم الشكر


----------



## مهندسة جادة (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

